# Currently in secondary



## jswordy (Mar 31, 2016)

Currently in the secondary is my own recipe sweet dark stout. This is another experimental recipe and tasted good flat coming out of the primary, and the mouthfeel is out of this world chewy. 

For this batch I used a new primary bucket my wife gave me back in the '90s. We'd put it in the attic and forgot about it! Well, anyway, the lid on the '90s bucket does not seal down like a regular paint bucket style does, so the 3-piece airlock never bubbled and the cap never lifted. All I could do was hope the ferment was ongoing. No worries, a nice 2" thick krausen ring around the walls when opened. It had even touched the top of the lid in one place. Yay! But I'll reserve that bucket for wine only now.





Could be bottling day Sunday, if I can find the time.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 3, 2016)

Bottling day! Got a low yield of 48 bottles, made a note to up my initial boil volume half a gallon or so on this one. Nicely dark, with a smoky flavor that's sweet and a great hop under-structure that is not citrusy but supportive. No ingredient changes for next time so far. Now to see what it's like after bottle conditioning.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 3, 2016)

Hahahaha! Aaaaaand, I've already got people bugging me for some! That's where a low yield catches up with me.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 12, 2016)

Ahhhh .... homemade pizza and homebrew! Tastes great, should be even better in a week or two. Wifie says: "Yummy beer! Dark velvet feel, just-right bitter."


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 12, 2016)

Now if you made the cheese, too... (Mozzarella is a challenge I think as often store bought milk is pasteurized at too high a temperature)...


----------



## jswordy (Apr 12, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> Now if you made the cheese, too... (Mozzarella is a challenge I think as often store bought milk is pasteurized at too high a temperature)...



Not into cheese making at all. The meal was 100% gluten free, though.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 12, 2016)

That crust does not look gluten free - Gluten-rich perhaps. ::


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 12, 2016)

Pizza looks awesome Jim, beer, not so much. Me not a beer drinker.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 12, 2016)

That beer and pizza looks great. What type of beer? Is that a stout or bock, or...?


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 13, 2016)

love a good stout.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Apr 13, 2016)

All grain or extract?


----------



## jswordy (Apr 15, 2016)

Extract recipe heavy on the grain side, for now. I am limited by my equipment. It is a sweet black stout somewhat in the Scottish tradition. 

Everything in the pic is indeed gluten free.

Four bottles of the beer went to my head brewmaster friend, who owns a craft brewery and taproom. He just texted me a couple times this morning:

"We tried it yesterday, It was really very nice. Good carbonation and very good overall flavor and mouthfeel. We split one bottle 3 ways and everyone drank the entire pour. Generally when a beer is not good the sample does not get consumed. So overall a nice beer!"

"Beer was clean, malty, with rich chocolate, coffee and malty roast flavors. Would do very well in competition."


----------



## LoveTheWine (Apr 19, 2016)

Sound like a good brew!


----------

